# Free preview weekend



## ethanjacejacob (Apr 3, 2006)

When are we gonna get a Free Preview Weekend? HBO, SHOWTIME, STARZ


----------



## trnsfrguy (Apr 28, 2005)

I believe it's this weekend....


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

This weekend, 5/19-5/21, DirecTV is offering their Premium package for free. 
That's everything.


----------



## vman (Feb 9, 2001)

Yes, supposedly all the premium channels (well, not PPV or adult) are on freeview this weekend.


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

Searching is your friend:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3994163&&#post3994163


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

There's a flier in the mail with your DIRECTV bill.

I remember seeing it in with my bill about a month ago.

The front page of the flier says - COMING IN MAY and there's a KING KONG picture.
Inside there's a page that says - DO NOT DISTURB. Below that it says - Stay in and enjoy a FREE PREVIEW..... etc...


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

Stanley Rohner said:


> There's a flier in the mail with your DIRECTV bill.
> 
> I remember seeing it in with my bill about a month ago.
> 
> ...


Many folks dont read that stuff! To them it is like the crap that comes with your credit card bill. I used to love the mailings from cable and sat! Remember the good ole days when you got the little books from the premium channels.  I miss them sometimes. Now I do read the inserts its a thing with me Like george costanza i like reading stuff in the restroom too. If i am between mag subscriptions the inserts that come in bills will do   although I dont want the 1.50 calculator free gift from amex for only 5.99 shipping


----------



## bguppies (Jun 29, 2003)

ethanjacejacob said:


> When are we gonna get a Free Preview Weekend? HBO, SHOWTIME, STARZ


Wasn't the Showtime free weekend just last month and the HBO preview the month before that?
Are they supposed to have free previews weekends every month?
Enjoy this weekends Total Choice Preview, it'll probably be last for a few months since everybody just ran their freeviews recently.


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

bguppies said:


> Wasn't the Showtime free weekend just last month and the HBO preview the month before that?
> Are they supposed to have free previews weekends every month?
> Enjoy this weekends Total Choice Preview, it'll probably be last for a few months since everybody just ran their freeviews recently.


There's a difference between the individual Freeviews and this one. HBO would sponsor an HBO Freeview and as we've seen with some of them, they plaster the screen with "get our service" messages and phone numbers. This is a preview of a D* package and I doubt it will have any of that as it is sponsored by D*, not the premium providers.

Remember folks: Set your TiVo on stun!


----------



## Matt9876 (Sep 1, 2001)

Guindalf : Remember folks: Set your TiVo on stun!


All four tuners ready to record sir!

Adjustments to channels I recieve done.

All systems are Go!


----------



## bigrig (Jul 1, 2004)

So does this start at 12 AM Friday and end 12 AM Monday? Or is it looser than that?

Thanks, 
Matt


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

bigrig said:


> So does this start at 12 AM Friday and end 12 AM Monday? Or is it looser than that?
> 
> Thanks,
> Matt


6Am CST Start 6AM end CST.


----------



## michaelp95 (Nov 20, 2003)

Since we will a be premier customer this weekend, Directv should give us a 3 day credit for our DVR fees


----------



## islander (Sep 15, 2002)

Billy Bob Boy said:


> Remember the good ole days when you got the little books from the premium channels.  I miss them sometimes.


Oh yeah, those booklets with the movie schedules in it! Back when there was only one HBO and one Cinemax! I forgot about those..... Just looking around the HBO site, and found they still make 'em! You just have to print it yourself now! 

http://www.hbo.com/guidepdf/


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

Seeing what they have to offer over this free weekend makes me realize how much I wouldn't want to pay for it.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

Yeah, me too. I'm grateful they turned it on to show me I'm not missing much. I had HBO for several years and found I hardly watched it, even when I got the HDTV. (I've also had all of the other pays at one time or another in the past few years). I recorded one movie this weekend. That's all I could find that really interested me.

We've turned ro Netflix instead. I pay $9.99 and watch between four and 8 movies a month - a lot more than when I had HBO.


----------



## culprit622 (Aug 18, 2005)

justapixel said:


> Seeing what they have to offer over this free weekend makes me realize how much I wouldn't want to pay for it.


+1


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

Wow, what a waste of money it would be to have the entire pkg. Oceans 12 is on like 50 times in 3 days


----------



## jaydro (Oct 19, 2003)

Yeah, the TC Premier Preview wasn't such a great ad for that package. To me the attraction would be that I would get everything DirecTV has, but I was baffled to find that while I got the Para Todos channels, I didn't receive the Asian channels (other than the CTV9 I normally get), nor did I get Setanta (except for a special preview show), nor did I get the Para Todos XM channels! It all seemed very arbitrary. Or was any of that a mistake on D*'s part like when I only got half the Showtime channels during one of their preview weekends?


----------



## bsnelson (Oct 30, 1999)

justapixel said:


> Seeing what they have to offer over this free weekend makes me realize how much I wouldn't want to pay for it.


+1 (again).

I was shocked. I think I ended up with "The Terminal" and "Robots". Oh, and "Ray".

Brad


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

+ another one, Ann.

I think all we got out of the whole free weekend was to see Batman Begins (again).


----------



## scottt (Sep 6, 2002)

Those of us who try to save a few bucks by having the Spanish package did not get the free upgrade.....oh well.


----------



## FourFourSeven (Jan 3, 2003)

Add another to the "very unimpressed" column!

My wife and I searched every pay channel through every day of the weekend. We ended up recording one movie for the kids. I was hoping for good films on the HD stations - there weren't really any. Why record so-so movies on the SD stations when DVDs from Netflix look so much better?

Well, I'm glad they did the weekend - now I know what I'm not missing!


----------



## jrrob8 (Aug 30, 2002)

can't figure out why the don't show all the movies in widescreen for us widescreen owners. they can always do some of the showings in full screen as well. I almost never watch a movie that is not widescreen and a lot of the shows I like are letterbox. 
it always goes without saying that they haven't had a product that interests most real tv watchers. a waste of money.


----------

